# Puppy Pics!



## DaceyJ (Apr 9, 2018)

Just thought I'd share my puppy with everyone. He is a Siberian husky, six months old now, and getting huge. I never ever thought I'd get a husky living in the south, but life just throws you a dog sometimes and says deal with it. 

If you couldn't tell from my profile pic, I kinda like him. He is the smartest, most hard headed and full throttle dog I've ever had. 

He loves finding new ways of sleeping on his bed and getting filthy. He went to the groomers earlier today, so of course he had to run in the woods and find a nice stinky dead opossum to roll in when he got home. Probably won't go back to the groomers. 😆

I can't figure out imbedding pics, so I hope you enjoy these grainy thumbnails instead.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Handsome, handsome boy! Does he have a name? ;-)


----------



## OrchidxBetta (Mar 18, 2016)

He is sooo adorable! I love his pics especially the top two pics. I, myself am a caninetrovert haha.

What's his favorite toy to play with?


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

He is a beautiful Husky. Has an adorable face.


----------



## DaceyJ (Apr 9, 2018)

We all call him B but his name is Bodhi, some of those pics he was only about 8 weeks old in.

His favorite toy is a stuffing free wolf he had since he came home. It's the only early puppyhood toy he hasn't destroyed.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Before I retired, I had an obedience student with a Husky. She obtained his CD obedience title and had him trained through Open (retrieving, jumping, out-of-sight sits and downs) but became pregnant. Naturally, priorities change.

Bragging...I was her third or fourth trainer. Admitting defeat, the others said a Husky couldn't be reliably trained. Absolutely correct....if you aren't innovative and only know how to train the "normal" obedience breeds. ;-)


----------



## DaceyJ (Apr 9, 2018)

I started training B since 8 weeks, and he took very quickly to all the basic commands without much effort. Now, for more advanced training, you have to get him the right amount of tired.

Too tired he has no interest, not tired enough and he has no focus. Fortunately for me, he is very highly food motivated, and I've got him doing more show-off commands. 

He dances, says phrases in speak voice and whisper voice, spins, gives paw, waits on command, sits, stays, comes, lays down, "up"s while sitting and "up-up"s in standing position, etc.

He is off leashed trained as well, but I keep an e collar on him while outside now in case something catches his focus that I can't get back or if he finds something dangerous. He has already been bitten by a snake, but luckily it was only a king. He knows the warnings and I can count on one hand the number of times he had to get a shock. 

A lot of people give me nasty looks when they hear I use an e collar, but I don't use it for training. It's only for his safety. Huskies have high prey drive and he doesn't know fear. We have so many predators and dangerous snakes here and it's my fail safe to protect him and regain his focus.

Of course, above all else, he is still a husky puppy. Sometimes, when he so pleases, nothing you do or say means jack to him unless you have a treat. Lol

Do you have an opinion on using e collars as someone who trained dogs? Is there an alternative you recommend in those situations when you can't get their focus because of prey or a threat?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I highly recommend e collars in your situation. Some people just don't see past their noses. Unfortunately, those are the ones who are most vocal. You can always use my "Gosh, I'm rude but I feel great" retort: If I valued your opinion I would have asked for it. (Must give credit to Ann Landers or Dear Abby; can't remember which.)

Used it once on someone who chose to tell me what she didn't like about and why my German Shorthaired Pointer, DD, wouldn't finish. He would became DC/AFC Stones River Destroyer, MH, CGC. Owner trained and handled to all titles except his final breed major. So, there! LOL


----------



## DaceyJ (Apr 9, 2018)

That makes me feel much better hearing that from you, thank you! 😁

It would absolutely shatter my heart if anything happened to him. I haven't been so bonded to a dog since my childhood Brittany/setter mix passed when I was 18. My folks got him before I even started school, and he was such a good friend. Every morning him and I would walk through the fields at the farm and he would flush out the quail and run back to wait for me to catch up. 

The man they got him from was going to have him put down, just because he was gun shy. That man didn't have a clue what an amazing soul Rip was. And boy, did he love our neighbors dog. She didn't feel the same, probably because he would pee on her. 😂 I still keep his picture up all these years later in my own home.


----------



## Daniel1990 (Dec 28, 2013)

Beautiful pup! I have an 11 week old husky myself. They are wonderful dogs. 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## swee777 (Aug 2, 2019)

Beautiful! I love the way Husky's talk. You have a beauty there! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## TickyD (Jan 3, 2019)

DaceyJ said:


> We all call him B but his name is Bodhi, some of those pics he was only about 8 weeks old in.
> 
> His favorite toy is a stuffing free wolf he had since he came home. It's the only early puppyhood toy he hasn't destroyed.


Sorry for clinging randomly, but can you tell how and where to find such a toy? 
My older brother recently got a newfoudlend and he is the little monster. Adorable but destructive and have destroyed at least three toys just in two months.


----------

